
Yahoo Hires McKinsey to Mull Reorg, as Mayer Demands Exec Pledge to Stay - jackgavigan
http://recode.net/2015/11/09/yahoo-hires-mckinsey-to-mull-reorg-as-mayer-demands-exec-pledge-to-stay/
======
rezashirazian
The carousel ride is over and investors are out of nickels for little Marissa

It has been three years and she still has no idea what she's doing. It goes to
show you that Google/Stanford pedigree and a pretty face doesn't necessarily
make for a great CEO.

Now they're bringing in the big boys to clean up the mess and make the
decisions she couldn't (doesn't want to) make.

~~~
dang
This is just bile. Please don't post comments like this to HN.

~~~
rezashirazian
I agree. Seemed funny and clever at the time.

~~~
dang
That's a fine observation on your part, exactly the kind of thing we all need
to do to preserve civility here.

It sounds trivial, but isn't, so thank you.

